
Zimbra Releases Version 3 Of Open Source Email Client, And It’s Awesome - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/23/zimbra-jumps-to-the-desktop-with-open-source-client/
======
markbao
I would use this on Windows, maybe, but never on Mac.

Mail.app along with the rest of the productivity iApps work well.

